# How to link a Google account to Kindle Fire?



## smp4life (Dec 23, 2011)

It seems to download from the Android Market you need a Google account associated with the Kindle Fire. I don't see a way to do this on the Android Market website. Thoughts?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I haven't been able it get it to work. I have an Android phone, so what I've done is install Frostwire on the phone and Fire, then transfer apps from the phone to the Fire. Frostwire installs it in the correct place. If I don't want the app on the phone, then I delete. I have installed GoMarks and Google Reader from my phone to the Fire. There's probably more, but those are the ones I did today.

I don't want to root my Fire and this works for me.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

I have not found a work around atm to associate your Fire to your google account without a second android system or rooting. 
However, I've been able to side load other android stores onto my Fire like m.getjar.com and then been able to download APK files for apps not available in the Fire store such as Dolphin Browser HD and the Nook App to my Fire.


----------



## smp4life (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I got Frostwire for my android phone and the Fire and moved the ap I need (Dolphin hd browser) to the Fire that way. Seems ridiculous that we have to work around like this though.
j


----------

